

BlinkBox or Netflix? In the UK you might want both - Unzo
http://movies-tanktop-static.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/BlinkBox+vs+NetFlix.html

======
JohnConnor2112
I assume they're looking at the UK Netflix catalogue which differs from what's
available in the US (from my experiments with ProxMate) What would be
interesting is comparing what's available on Blinkbox to the US Netflix
Library (or the entire Netflix library, for that matter).

------
jacabado
Anyone knows where to get those invitation codes?

~~~
Unzo
The invitation code "PREMIERE" should work I think!

